# AEW Dynamite the totally unpredictable world championship finals edition



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567696886584459264


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree. So predictable. Can't wait for Sammy vs Jericho finals. Mentor vs student! A 2.0 in each corner. So many layers!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The TAYbal Chief's guys are in shambles.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Shit is getting old. I want good stories not just some damn matches.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mox is winning the tournament and it's gross.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I’d be happy with Jericho, Danielson or Mox. In that order.

I think the critics will get their wish though, and it will be Danielson.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Where is the thread covering the Being The Elite on hiatus story?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Scuba Steve said:


>


Crowd just starts chanting "WE WANT HAYTER!"


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

thorn123 said:


> I’d be happy with Jericho, Danielson or Mox. In that order.
> 
> I think the critics will get their wish though, and it will be Danielson.


Danielson is the best story to tell with mjf being the devil and Bryan being the quintessential babyface. Not to mention aew fans would be salivating at mjf squealing in a submission


----------



## Ordar (Apr 5, 2011)

Scuba Steve said:


>


I think I must have missed a week or something. Why is this match happening? Seem completely random


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Danielson is the best story to tell with mjf being the devil and Bryan being the quintessential babyface. Not to mention aew fans would be salivating at mjf squealing in a submission


I’d be happy with Danielson, and then a matchup with MJF. That’d be awesome. And I think that’s what they’ll do.

But it doesn’t bother me if they (or any wrestling company) don’t go with what’s necessarily best narrative.

Backstage antics aside, I have thoroughly enjoyed the last month, but its not how I would have booked things.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm semi-confident Danielson will win this tournament, but he won't have an epic length reign or anything since the whole thing will be makeshift (kinda like his program with Hangman, which was meant to be Mox). I'd two say months and MJF wins the belt at Full Gear.

Danielson is on his redemption road right now but AEW hasn't made a thing about it (maybe they're waiting for it to conclude to avoid spoilers).

Danielson's four singles defeats in AEW:

1/5: lost to Hangman
3/6: lost to Moxley
7/27: lost to Garcia
9/4: lost to Jericho

Now...

8/17: beat Garcia
9/7: beat Hangman
9/14: faces Jericho
9/21: faces winner of Moxley/Sammy (likely Mox) if he beats Jericho


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

3venflow said:


> I'm semi-confident Danielson will win this tournament, but he won't have an epic length reign or anything since the whole thing will be makeshift (kinda like his program with Hangman, which was meant to be Mox). I'd two say months and MJF wins the belt at Full Gear.
> 
> Danielson is on his redemption road right now but AEW hasn't made a thing about it (maybe they're waiting for it to conclude to avoid spoilers).
> 
> ...


They can have Danielson hold on to the title and build him vs MJF going into Revolution next February. It gives him a decent title reign for more than two months and they can build up to this being a bigger deal.

The more I keep reading about Punk he can fuck off. Then Omega and the Bucks need to have a coming of Jesus talk from upper management because if they are doing some stupid shit backstage it’s not helping the company.

Again we are in this mess because TK can’t control himself and has to be everyone’s best friend.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> Shit is getting old. I want good stories not just some damn matches.


You WILL watch AEW with enthusiasm and an open mind! If you don’t finish your AEW you can’t have ANY WWE, young man!

iIRC, weren’t you on an AEW high after The Forbidden Door premium live event? That didn’t last too long. Next year watch The Forbidden Door II with the interest you showed after the first NJPW/AEW show. The buzz will last longer when you go in expecting, and later delivering, a show to be good. It won’t turn a bad show instantly into a good one. It will just be easier to enjoy the little things that make a good wrestling event that much more memorable.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

captainzombie said:


> They can have Danielson hold on to the title and build him vs MJF going into Revolution next February. It gives him a decent title reign for more than two months and they can build up to this being a bigger deal.
> 
> The more I keep reading about Punk he can fuck off. Then Omega and the Bucks need to have a coming of Jesus talk from upper management because if they are doing some stupid shit backstage it’s not helping the company.
> 
> Again we are in this mess because TK can’t control himself and has to be everyone’s best friend.


In the 80s/90s Vince used to party just as hard with the locker room as they partied themselves. He would get so drunk he would be carried away once his leathery old ass hit a wall in the funzone. That isn’t quite the same as TK but it would definitely be worse for WWE than TK’s alleged issues with confrontation. 

The reasons are completely unrelated. Vince in his thirties and forties would have killed the WWF’s image. It would be judgmental and unwarranted but twitter would be quite revealing for all those speed and coke filled yuppies and monsters of industry like Vince himself.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

mjf to cash in please


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> You WILL watch AEW with enthusiasm and an open mind! If you don’t finish your AEW you can’t have ANY WWE, young man!
> 
> iIRC, weren’t you on an AEW high after The Forbidden Door premium live event? That didn’t last too long. Next year watch The Forbidden Door II with the interest you showed after the first NJPW/AEW show. The buzz will last longer when you go in expecting, and later delivering, a show to be good. It won’t turn a bad show instantly into a good one. It will just be easier to enjoy the little things that make a good wrestling event that much more memorable.


We have AEW at home!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Another reason Mox may not win the tournament - he's delaying a vacation due to the events and having the world title would make a six-week vacation impossible.









Robert Anthony: Jon Moxley was set for six-week vacation until AEW All Out melee


Moxley's plans changed after CM Punk, Kenny Omega, and the Young Bucks were suspended.




www.f4wonline.com


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Another reason Mox may not win the tournament - he's delaying a vacation due to the events and having the world title would make a six-week vacation impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Mox is winning the tournament then Max is getting the title at Grand Slam. 

If Bryan wins, I could see them holding off on MJF challenging and saving it for Full Gear.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> Where is the thread covering the Being The Elite on hiatus story?


Anyone??


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Aedubya said:


> Anyone??


It's there, just scroll down 😉


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Let’s go Bryan.

Come out all guns blazing with this show please.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569793097348907010
It’s his show.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Shida has written out of tomorrow's tag match due to an apparent booking in Japan. Dunno why she was announced in the first place.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569828092558061568


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Shida has written out of tomorrow's tag match due to an apparent booking in Japan. Dunno why she was announced in the first place.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569828092558061568


These people whine too much. If Shida want's to be booked more consistently she needs to stay in America for a while and stop booking dates in Japan. She said herself she wouldn't give up Makai and that is understandable and the true meaning of being a Independent Contractor. In doing so however you can't but Shida in any significant storylines. You would think her 'fans' on Twitter would grasp this and not complain she is being 'misused'.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Shida has written out of tomorrow's tag match due to an apparent booking in Japan. Dunno why she was announced in the first place.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569828092558061568


Would be great if this leads to Baker VS Athena for the Dynamite edition of GS while Storm defends against Deeb on the Rampage GS edition. 

Sets up perfectly for the Hayter return to be in front of the hot NYC crowd.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Scuba Steve said:


> It's there, just scroll down 😉


Thanks but I clearly have whoever started the chat on 'ignore' 
Can a direct link be posted please?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Shida has written out of tomorrow's tag match due to an apparent booking in Japan. Dunno why she was announced in the first place.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569828092558061568


She not Omegas girlfriend? 
Probably more internal strife for Khan


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Aedubya said:


> Thanks but I clearly have whoever started the chat on 'ignore'
> Can a direct link be posted please?


Just scroll to the bottom and click “show ignored content”


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

My interest level is very low.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Only three matches announced. I assume we will get another one announced, if TK is on Busted Open today. Possibly a Trios Title or TNT Title match. Either way, it looks like the show will have a similar structure to last week.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

She is an adult star if anyone is wondering


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569741479114850304


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am watching to see Danielson get his second big victory of this calendar year. Hopefully Jericho taps. Then Mox does the honors for Danielson at Arthur Ashe and Bryan will have avenged his AEW singles losses.

As my friend @THANOS noted,if Danielson does win the world title, this will be the second time that Punk's absence allowed Danielson to win tthe wolrd title, the first being when Punk walked out of WWE in January 2014.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I am watching to see Danielson get his second big victory of this calendar year. Hopefully Jericho taps. Then Mox does the honors for Danielson at Arthur Ashe and Bryan will have avenged his AEW singles losses.
> 
> As my friend @THANOS noted,if Danielson does win the world title, this will be the second time that Punk's absence allowed Danielson to win tthe wolrd title, the first being when Punk walked out of WWE in January 2014.


I mentioned this in the general thread, but this would be the third time actually. Bryan had his incredible 462 day ROH World Title reign after Punk left for WWE.

Edit: James Gibson did have a short 36 day reign after Punk left ROH, before dropping the title to Danielson. No one remembers that reigns though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Prized Fighter said:


> I mentioned this in the general thread, but this would be the third time actually. Bryan had his incredible 462 day ROH World Title reign after Punk left for WWE.




That's true. I'm a huge ROH fan and it completely slipped my mind. That Danielson ROH run.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I am watching to see Danielson get his second big victory of this calendar year. Hopefully Jericho taps. Then Mox does the honors for Danielson at Arthur Ashe and Bryan will have avenged his AEW singles losses.
> 
> As my friend @THANOS noted,if Danielson does win the world title, this will be the second time that Punk's absence allowed Danielson to win tthe wolrd title, the first being when Punk walked out of WWE in January 2014.


I can't wait to watch it all play out my man! Did you see Bryan's promo on the latest "Road to Dynamite" vid? It was fantastic and he said he needs that title so it proves he's the Best Wrestler in the World as a fact.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THANOS said:


> I can't wait to watch it all play out my man! Did you see Bryan's promo on the latest "Road to Dynamite" vid? It was fantastic and he said he needs that title so it proves he's the Best Wrestler in the World as a fact.


I have not and shall remedy that forthwith and post it in the Danielson thread. I need to see this posthaste!!!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I have not and shall remedy that forthwith and post it in the Danielson thread. I need to see this posthaste!!!


After that promo, I really think they're going to run with it and give him a decent run to re-establish the title before MJF takes it!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THANOS said:


> After that promo, I really think they're going to run with it and give him a decent run to re-establish the title before MJF takes it!


I can live with that as long as they don't try to redefine it as a cash in type situation. Just watched and posted that vid.

















Think I'm flipping out.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm still torn between wanting Moxley or Bryan to win the title. Fortunately, that's not an issue for this week. I'm for both of them this week, easily.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570134968889647107
Jungle Boy open challenge added to Dynamite


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Oh Jungle Boy you sexy beast


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> Only three matches announced. I assume we will get another one announced, if TK is on Busted Open today. Possibly a Trios Title or TNT Title match. Either way, it looks like the show will have a similar structure to last week.


Given we had TNT and Trios last week give me an AAC match with Pac defending preferably against Dragon Lee.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570137595534786560
@LifeInCattleClass - People are getting their sweet sweet video packages on Dynamite.

I thought this last week, but with TK's focus on the Punk/Elite stuff, the formatting of the show was more subdued and there were more recap videos to fill in time. It looks like that will be the case again this week. It was something that AEW did early on (before TV) to get people used to younger wrestlers that were less known. Until the backstage stuff is resolved (if ever), this might be the format going forward.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Why do they have Toni teaming with Athena and Drying Paint teaming with Britt Baker?? Can we see a follow up to the Hayter/Baker drama since that's the hottest thing in the division? Or is this going to continue on with no story line as usual. Who is Toni's first contender? Any follow up on that?


The men's title situation should be Mox vs Bryan. These other two jobber clowns shouldn't be anywhere near the world title.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Would love to see a luchador face Jungle Boy - someone like Dragon Lee, Mascara Dorada, Bandido or even Komander (less proven but damn he's crazy spectacular).

If it's someone in-house, maybe Buddy Matthews or Kip Sabian? Someone in need of a TV match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

3venflow said:


> Would love to see a luchador face Jungle Boy - someone like Dragon Lee, Mascara Dorada, Bandido or even Komander (less proven but damn he's crazy spectacular).
> 
> If it's someone in-house, maybe Buddy Matthews or Kip Sabian? Someone in need of a TV match.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570147876449054720
He's facing Lethal. And considering it's a Lethal match, there's my piss break for the night.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Would love to see a luchador face Jungle Boy - someone like Dragon Lee, Mascara Dorada, Bandido or even Komander (less proven but damn he's crazy spectacular).
> 
> If it's someone in-house, maybe Buddy Matthews or Kip Sabian? Someone in need of a TV match.


Jay Lethal has accepted so it should be a dope match.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570137595534786560


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

otbr87 said:


> Why do they have Toni teaming with Athena and Drying Paint teaming with Britt Baker?? Can we see a follow up to the Hayter/Baker drama since that's the hottest thing in the division? Or is this going to continue on with no story line as usual. Who is Toni's first contender? Any follow up on that?
> 
> 
> The men's title situation should be Mox vs Bryan. These other two jobber clowns shouldn't be anywhere near the world title.


Hayter could return tonight conceivably to confront Britt but my guess is they will hold off until Grand Slam to do so. Hotter crowd will be in NYC to officially kick that fued into gear.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

otbr87 said:


> Why do they have Toni teaming with Athena and Drying Paint teaming with Britt Baker?? Can we see a follow up to the Hayter/Baker drama since that's the hottest thing in the division? Or is this going to continue on with no story line as usual. Who is Toni's first contender? Any follow up on that?
> 
> 
> The men's title situation should be Mox vs Bryan. These other two jobber clowns shouldn't be anywhere near the world title.


Probably what will happen is Britt will cut promos trashing Jamie for weeks and then Britt will end up wrestling Ruby Soho or something, while Jamie debuts new presentation on Dark Elevation


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570147876449054720
> He's facing Lethal. And considering it's a Lethal match, there's my piss break for the night.


I wouldn’t mind Jay Lethal and the big dude, I don’t even know his name, but Sonjay is annoying and is not a good mouthpiece.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They have Ian Riccaboni as the lead commentator (with Matt Menard as the other) for the Elevation tapings before the show. Hopefully leads to him on TV more and less JR/Tony S.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mascara Dorada! I thought he could be a candidate to face JB.

Sign all the luchadores and make one of the Darks into a lucha show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570195453421195266


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Big match added.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570197130501042176


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Big match added.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570197130501042176


Please have Rey and Penta win.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

DRAGONS AND WIZARDS ASSEMBLE!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gotta admit Moxley's theme has grew on me, wasn't a fan at first.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Big match added.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570197130501042176


That's unexpected. Aren't they already booked for a match at Grand Slam against The Acclaimed?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm feeling sick today so hopefully this show makes me feel a little better


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Let's goooo Sammmmyyy


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wait does sammy have a different mixed version of his theme? Often i dont pay attention to the themes as many suck lol but this one seems slower and way more heelish. Liking it. Probably been around a while and have not noticed it lol.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Very quiet here. Not much buzz for AEW at the moment.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

If they were going to change Tay Conti's name wouldn't it make more sense to change it to Tay Guevara?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sammy should shelve the chop from his repertoire


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> Wait does sammy have a different mixed version of his theme? Often i dont pay attention to the themes as many suck lol but this one seems slower and way more heelish. Liking it. Probably been around a while and have not noticed it lol.


It's the same song just with the JAS intro


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Omg Excalibur I really have no idea who's gonna move on!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Chelsea


Is *CH CH







here tonight in the thread?*


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I hope this is a long match that makes Sammy look good in defeat.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy is getting a lot more offense than many do against JonMox.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sammy looked like he was about to give Mox a lap dance there.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sammy always complaining about bumps on his VLOG and then he does dumb shit like landing headfirst on the apron


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> @Chelsea
> 
> 
> Is *CH
> ...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Geeee said:


> Sammy always complaining about bumps on his VLOG and then he does dumb shit like landing headfirst on the apron


That bump sucked, his head was a good few inches from touching the apron.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I honestly couldn't be less interested in this match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Nice ass there Sammy.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Pull your trunks down, Sammy. Pls


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW making its Seattle debut to start 2023. Danielson vs Darby a heavy favourite to headline that. Two hometown stars.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How did Mox kick out? Impossible.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Someone please pull Sammy's trunks out of his ass. I'm about to eat dinner, and it's killing my appetite.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

They need to change the AEW Dynamite name to AEW Announcers. So dam many of them


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Ham and Egger said:


> Pull your trunks down, Sammy. Pls


.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Boldgerg said:


> I honestly couldn't be less interested in this match.


it appears the crowd feels the same


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> Pull your trunks down, Sammy. Pls



Pop a Molly, im sweatin


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Anorexic Rikishi Guevara


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I will take an Anna/Tay sandwich.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Anna Jays ass in leather blessing my screen this fine evening


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

"will I get cancelled if I call these two ladies harlots"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I can't believe Mox can keep kicking out at two.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Does supermox really need to kick from a low blow spot lol.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

That low blow + roll up was a great false finish. Thought Sammy would’ve gotten it there


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh my god, I can't believe Moxley won...

...

...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mox 4 world champ! 🤘


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

redban said:


> That low blow + roll up was a great false finish. Thought Sammy would’ve gotten it there






....


You can't be serious lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Moxley still pissed about missing his vacation I see lol!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Man the crowd went wild for Mox at the end.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I consider this an upset from plucky underdog Mox.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Highlight of the match: The Spanish God's ass


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy getting 15 minutes or so with Mox is nice for him.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

shandcraig said:


> it appears the crowd feels the same


Huh?? They were chanting “this is awesome”


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The death rider went from being a DDT to now just being a tiger suplex.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm so very shocked Mox won.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wtf then they cut to commercial??


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

MJF!!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

MJF making a scene in the back?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> MJF making a scene in the back?



Apparently it was so serious they have time for a nice commercial.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Finally after a like a year of my vpn not working on Fite I was finally able to get it. Oh man it's sooooo much better than anything else. HD, no commercials. really reasonably priced, more reliable than pirate streams. I'm willing to pay this over peacock anyday.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ockap said:


> Finally after a like a year of my vpn not working on Fite I was finally able to get it. Oh man it's sooooo much better than anything else. HD, no commercials. really reasonably priced, more reliable than pirate streams. I'm willing to pay this over peacock anyday.


Are you saying you paid for it for a year but could not use it?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> MJF making a scene in the back?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol MJF shutting down those cheers quick, as any great heel should. Looking at you Jericho who basks in the entire arena singing your theme when you're supposed to be a fucking heel and being hated.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

That MJF pop


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

MJFs music sucks but I guess that makes him.a better heel. Because his music sounds like some 12 year old playing with a midi keyboard.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Kinda spoils that Mox is winning and then dropping the belt to MJF


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Fuck, did I ever miss MJF lmfaoo


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> lol MJF shutting down those cheers quick, as any great heel should. Looking at you Jericho who basks in the entire arena singing your theme when you're supposed to be a fucking heel and being hated.


Is Judas in your mind?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jon Moxley vs Sammy Guevara was a big TV banger!!

Again, Moxley pretty much never misses in these wrestling matches.

He's the rightful MVP of 2022


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> That MJF pop


biggest heel in the company getting cheered. He is a anti hero now. He over shadowed punky in his home town. Clear the crowd was going to turn on punky regardless.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Give Max the belt already.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It is great to have MJF back though, I've missed him dearly.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lol crowd cheering at being called poor white trash


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They want you to think Mox vs MJF is inevitable so you are surprised when Danielson wins the title.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

So kayfabe-wise, what’s stopping Moxley from coming out and beating up MJF for talking smack


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

LMFAOOOOO holy shit this is great hahahaha


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

They're going super hard on this if Moxley isn't going to be champion next week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I tuned in just in time for MJF burying Moxley 🤣







*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Nothing Finer said:


> They're going super hard on this if Moxley isn't going to be champion next week.


*I still like Danielson.*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> lol crowd cheering at being called poor white trash


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The crowd is gonna pop hard when/if MJF wins the belt, no matter how much he calls them fat or poor


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Finally we get an explanation for Stokely's group.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god MJF gonna be tied to these fucks? seriously?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Just give mjf the mic for 2 hours 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

redban said:


> So kayfabe-wise, what’s stopping Moxley from coming out and beating up MJF for talking smack


Showering after his match. I am guessing he also showers in the parking lot/wherever he hangs out in the stadium.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Geeee said:


> The crowd is gonna pop hard when/if MJF wins the belt, no matter how much he calls them fat or poor


hes the anti hero


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MJF: "PG doesn't work for me, brother."


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

M.J.F. is better than everyone in AEW and you all know it.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Firm confirmed to be jobbed out in the near future.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The stable that was threw together from picking random names out of a hat.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Too large of a stable, me thinks.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

One Shed said:


> Are you saying you paid for it for a year but could not use it?


No, I couldn't even pay for it, it always blocked me from purchase. I tried other vpns but I didn't want to have to pay for them so I just said screw it and watched bootleg streams. I miss 90% of rampage so it didnt obther me but last night for whatever reason it finally worked and immediately subscribed.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJF needs to get away from these geeks.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Not in the same league as Pinnacle


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

This group is literally all jobbers besides MJF and maybe big cass lol smh


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Are they standing in height order? Lmao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A stable that isn't a stable.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Too large of a stable, me thinks.


Well they fit right in AEW, we got about 6 different stables thats too large. Tony's obsessed with putting everyone in huge stables tryin to mimic the NWO he grew up in his basement watching.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

"ain't never had a friend like me" - Stokely Hathaway


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Jesus fucking Christ this is a truly terrible promo.

No one gives a fuck.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

With the trios title, they need stables. That might be why they sandwiched these random guys


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I can feel viewership dying as he continues to ramble.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

House of Blacked confirmed.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Stokely is putting me to sleep... 😪


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> Jesus fucking Christ this is a truly terrible promo.
> 
> No one gives a fuck.



Absolutely awful TV.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

What a fucking stupid segment. The is WWE shit.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I think this stable should be called "The Leftovers."


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Ass looks more titillating now


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Damn, that’s boring.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They'd be better off having Jim Herd writing their TV. Tony Khan is in way over his head.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Going from M.J.F. taking to Stokely Hathaway talking is a massive downgrade.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

It must be some kind of virus.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Stokely thinks he's a really great talker, you can tell, but he truly does suck ass. He's over the top and just acts mad.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

zzzzzz


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ohhhh look another special Tony Khan stable where no one makes any fuckung sense together. I've never seen a promotion have so many stupid random collection of people than in aew


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Broke ass Daddy lmfao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

My dude Lee been spending his entire AEW run stitching those pants up.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

A 15 minute promo about a "stable on retainer" full of jobbers and Big Cass lol. Jesus wtf


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Lee Moriarty is lucky for banging Julia Hart


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Stokely is the most awful manager of all time. Negative charisma and mic skills. Fucking hell.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

ahahaha booing Canada hahahahaha


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Can we get MJF calling out more fat fucks in the crowd?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Why did that need to be so long???????

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The firm is garbage. It's a complete group of random misfits.*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MJF doesn't need a fucking stable, so stupid. It takes away from his character. This company is a joke


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I think I've heard enough Stokely Hathaway for a lifetime.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

What is this shit man? Get Stokely off TV.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Man, we just need Tom Cruise for this faction.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, that was a long segment.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m confused. This company has zero identity.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nothing about this show or this company makes any sense whatsoever.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Lots of whiny bitches ITT


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This is why Tony gets called worst booker of all time. Imagine stonecold suddenly becoming super hot then putting him In a stable


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Adapting said:


> Can we get MJF calling out more fat fucks in the crowd?


They only have two hours, it would take longer than that to get through them all.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Apparently, Stokely was over-hyped. He's not awful but i dont see the charm in his promo skill.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Boldgerg said:


> Jesus fucking Christ this is a truly terrible promo.
> 
> No one gives a fuck.


And its bad and the material sucks as well.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

So is Stokely still managing Jade and the Baddies too? Homeboy pullin’ double duty


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *The firm is garbage. It's a complete group of random misfits.*


Only thing that's firm is my dick.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I also don’t give a shit about Lethal and his group.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Adapting said:


> Only thing that's firm is my dick.



Prove it


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Leftovers is the worst collection of talent I've ever seen. More worse than the Factory, Dark Order, and Nightmare Collective.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Either call the faction "The Leftovers" or "The Unwanted Toys and The Ass Boys."


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jungle Boy's entrance theme is the only thing I like about Jungle Boy.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This Dynamite has been absolutely terrible so far.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

It’s time.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Adapting said:


> Only thing that's firm is my dick.


Really? That promo got you going?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't think MJF is in Stokely's stable


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lethals theme sounds like someone having a seizure. Wtf.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

shandcraig said:


> Ohhhh look another special Tony Khan stable where no one makes any fuckung sense together. I've never seen a promotion have so many stupid random collection of people than in aew


Exactly, Dork Order, HFO, Nightmare Family, The Wingmen, The Factory, Best Friends, and now this group of misfit toys, just a ton of stables of random wrestlers threw together that make no sense together, and shocker they all suck.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I appreciate the effort to reintroduce a bunch of forgotten or lesser seen guys, but that segment was too long. Especially following a long MJF promo. He basically said its not a faction but a group that will converge when MJF needs them, but otherwise do their own thing. So to line them up side by side for that long seemed pointless.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I don't think MJF is in Stokely's stable


Thank fuck


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

McMahon successfully flooded AEWs roster with all of his releases. Khan already doesnt know how to book wrestling, his brain is short circuiting trying to find any stability, consistency, or coherence writing for his massive roster.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So boring


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Was that blonde cheering for Tarzan? lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Geeee said:


> I don't think MJF is in Stokely's stable


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That Stokely segment actually made me miss Adam Cole.




What is happening to me.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> That Stokely segment actually made me miss Adam Cole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're turning to the right side, brother.

ALL HAIL BAY BAY


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

That segment was soooo bad. Let’s do a mulligan and pretend like that never happened


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

One Shed said:


> Really? That promo got you going?


I had to play with something while that boring promo was going. I just finished watching Tay, great material.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Apparently, Stokely was over-hyped. He's not awful but i dont see the charm in his promo skill.


Someone who knows how to talk a lot but is never actually saying anything.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Sonjay Dutt getting TV time in 2022 tells you why this show can barely draw 1 million viewers weekly.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Roster so big they have to put a bunch of wrestlers in mashed together factions just to get people on the show.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> It’s time.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Adapting said:


> I had to play with something while that boring promo was going. I just finished watching Tay, great material.


Oh, was worried you were strokin to Stokely.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I swear this looks like a company that is slowly dying. I can actually feel it. Zero energy, zero momentum.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Is there any reason why Samoa Joe is never on this show? Or Cesaro for that matter? 

I'm not even a huge fan of either guy, but wouldn't it be common sense to have them on Dynamite?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

One Shed said:


> Oh, was worried you were strokin to Stokely.


No sir. I just trimmed the jungle, boy and my dick is now lethal.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I forget that Jay Lethal dated AJ Lee


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol at all of these pointless, cold 15+ minute midcard TV matches when you have 100 people on your roster. Tony Khan is an idiot.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

holy said:


> Is there any reason why Samoa Joe is never on this show? Or Cesaro for that matter?
> 
> I'm not even a huge fan of either guy, but wouldn't it be common sense to have them on Dynamite?


gotta’ have some heavy hitters on Rampage to get viewers there


----------



## Hell No (9 mo ago)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> They want you to think Mox vs MJF is inevitable so you are surprised when Danielson wins the title.


Yeah this is what I am hoping for


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

holy said:


> Is there any reason why Samoa Joe is never on this show? Or Cesaro for that matter?
> 
> I'm not even a huge fan of either guy, but wouldn't it be common sense to have them on Dynamite?




Uh, maybe they can create a stable?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> I swear this looks like a company that is slowly dying. I can actually feel it. Zero energy, zero momentum.


You've been saying this for two years.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

This match is putting me to sleep


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

holy said:


> Is there any reason why Samoa Joe is never on this show? Or Cesaro for that matter?
> 
> I'm not even a huge fan of either guy, but wouldn't it be common sense to have them on Dynamite?


Not a Miro to be seen anywhere either...


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

AEW never needed Jay Lethal


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Killswitch one of the most countered moves. Not a smart move by JB to adopt it


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

JB is a much better all-around wrestler now than he was three years ago.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

I know there was a promo about it a few minutes ago but I've got no idea why these guys are even fighting.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> I swear this looks like a company that is slowly dying. I can actually feel it. Zero energy, zero momentum.


It was inevitable. The novelty of the Bucks doing 20 minute gymnast spotfests was going to wear off eventually. As was the good will they had for being a WWE alternative.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe Action Bronson will impress.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So no continuation of Dino and JB today?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Hook trains in a dark room


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wtf?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

"Next week, be ready!" 

They really dont trust him with promos lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm sorry that Tarzan Boy song annoys me. I'm in the vast minority but I can't be the only one.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I feel like Action Bronson is a brawler lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Awesome I love luigi.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Marvez is such a fucking geek. He needs to be off TV for good. That pizza guy reminds me of Danhausen and ironically Danhausen showed up.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Marvez makes Stokely look like The Rock.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They ought to introduce him as Bam Bam Bronson.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

LOOOOOOOOL


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That segment brought to you by "what happens when you forget your Adderall."


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Satnam with Adam Cole earlier


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What is going on with this episode lol feels like a Vince produced show


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Well I wasn't going to watch Rampage, but after learning that Danhausen will be on it I'm sold.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

They have the women’s tag match and the main event. Anything else? Perhaps Jericho and Bryan will get 30 minutes


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cornette is going to love the pizza maker getting kicked in the face before he could even speak 🤣🤣🤣




*


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Whoanma said:


> It must be some kind of virus.


Holy shit was TK cumming in this pic? That's looks like the world's most uncomfortable hug.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Noooo they killed Luigi! C'mon he makea the best pizza!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570213914440355840


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Trophies said:


> What is going on with this episode lol feels like a Vince produced show


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Cornette is going to love the pizza maker getting kicked in the face before he could even speak 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was funny. I felt like kicking him. Ethan Page did what I was feeling.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Poor Luigi


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

redban said:


> They have the women’s tag match and the main event. Anything else? Perhaps Jericho and Bryan will get 30 minutes


Swerve on all Glory vs Fenix and Pentagon for the titles.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Darby


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Daddy Magic and Cool Hand Ang should go over HOOK and a random celebrity


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Whoa Matt Hardy is still around.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

OMG Not this fuckstick Meth Hardy again


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh...Matt Hardy is still around.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Let's fuckin go Hobbs


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hobbs getting that center entrance. No tunnels for him!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hobbs is hot yet kinda goofy


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

This is giving me Dixie TNA Vibes


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This kid looks like he goes to the gym with Adam Cole and the Bucks


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What a disaster of a show


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hobbs about to break this dude in half


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

This should be a long match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Holy shit was TK cumming in this pic? That's looks like the world's most uncomfortable hug.


When creeps..I mean fans meet wrestlers


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Matt Hardy has been doing an angle on Dark/Elevation where he's been looking for redemption and forgiveness from former HFO members. I wish he'd stay on those shows, but I wonder if they're getting ready for a Jeff return.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> This kid looks like he goes to the gym with Adam Cole and the Bucks


I heard he’s their trainer


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Did they literally pluck some dude from the audience??


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

The XL 2 said:


> This kid looks like he goes to the gym with Adam Cole and the Bucks


and orange cassidy


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This company deserves every bit of negativity it has from people. So sad that 3 years ago there was so much potential and Tony stripped it so fast. This show feels like a wwe product 12 years ago


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hometown guy looks like a total bland geek. Easy win. That's how Wardlow should be booked, not taking 20 min to win


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

One Shed said:


> Did they literally pluck some dude from the audience??


Matt with a crowd pop.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hobbs fuckin rules


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

They need the Elite back asap if Matt Hardy is gonna get time.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Hobbs getting zero crowd reaction. They clearly want to make this guy a star, but the AEW fans just don't care.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> This company deserves every bit of negativity it has from people. So sad that 3 years ago there was so much potential and Tony stripped it so fast. This show feels like a wwe product 12 years ago


Hangman Page fucked it up for everyone to be honest. That fucking poser should be fired.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> This company deserves every bit of negativity it has from people. So sad that 3 years ago there was so much potential and Tony stripped it so fast. This show feels like a wwe product 12 years ago


Seriously. This fucking show feels like everyone has given up backstage.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Uh, maybe they can create a stable?


Claudio is already in a stable and doesn't get on TV.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bleeding from the mouth in a 30 second match lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why is Hobbs bleeding? He had a 1 min match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ricky is over, push that dude vs personalityless CAWs like Garcia and Yuta.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Hobbs getting zero crowd reaction. They clearly want to make this guy a star, but the AEW fans just don't care.


He was booked like a bum for the first few years of aew. Not sure why TK books backwards


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Dang Hobbs even sounds like Mark Henry


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Why is Hobbs bleeding? He had a 1 min match.


Matt made him bleed.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Is Hobbs bleeding in his mouth? Did that jobber hit him or something


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> They need the Elite back asap if Matt Hardy is gonna get time.


They need the Elite back period. If you're going to punish them fine them, don't punish the audience by making us endure these boring fucks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I do like Hobbs. Put Julia Hart in The Book of Hobbs,


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Hobbs getting zero crowd reaction. They clearly want to make this guy a star, but the AEW fans just don't care.



Needs to lose 150 pounds and be a little lighter on the skin tone.




MoRe RElaTaBLE


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ricky is money man! He just has that look


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Hobbs getting zero crowd reaction. They clearly want to make this guy a star, but the AEW fans just don't care.


He's not an autistic gymnast who weights 150lbs


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ricky martin is coming from the crowd!!!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ricky got his ass kicked at All Out. Why is this feud still going?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why are they still fighting? Starks lost i meant.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Bleeding from the mouth in a 30 second match lol





Chan Hung said:


> Why is Hobbs bleeding? He had a 1 min match.


Must be training with Mox.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Starks titillates my juices.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Ricky is money man! He just has that look


he is smaller than Adam Cole


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Ricky Starks looking like a 12-year-old cosplaying as The Rock in the neighborhood backyard fed.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Starks and Hobbs should have been done at AO. No reason to go 50/50 and kill Hobbs momentum. Fuck dude.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Cornette is going to love the pizza maker getting kicked in the face before he could even speak 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, what? There's an episode with him? I thought he was new today? LOL


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> Seriously. This fucking show feels like everyone has given up backstage.



I mean this company has had shows like this a lot in the past year to year and a half or so. They make nothing matter.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Chelsea said:


> Starks titillates my juices.


Who doesn't


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I cant stand these lucha guys. Not feeling it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

We need to have Miro destroy some geeks today and Joe too.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Who doesn't


Shrekspeare


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Swerve with 0 reaction as usual lmao. No one cares about that fuckin dude.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Swerve is honestly so fucking shit. The guy is incapable of getting a reaction. People literally just do not care.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> When creeps..I mean fans meet wrestlers


Honestly even those(which are rough) are less weird than the TK/Double C pic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Starks titillates my juices.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I guess Keith Lee was taking a dump last week when Swerve came out lmao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I can see Swerve vs Keith being the next former tag partners entering a grudge feud after Grand Slam. Acclaimed take the belts and Swerve turns on Keith.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> Swerve is honestly so fucking shit. The guy is incapable of getting a reaction. People literally just do not care.


He's stereotypical black dude number 443, that's all he is. Boring af.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I think this show has been fine, not particularly good but average.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

so one set of champion has to go out looking like bitches tonight? 10/10 booking


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Ricky is money man! He just has that look


Has a kind of Michael Keaton - Bruce Wayne vibe


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chelsea said:


> Shrekspeare


His weight is LIMITLESS.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow theres really nothing interesting outside of the world title situation going on. So many matches no one gives a fuck about.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ockap said:


> so one set of champion has to go out looking like bitches tonight? 10/10 booking


Nah they'll be like 10 false finishes.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> I guess Keith Lee was taking a dump last week when Swerve came out lmao


They were in Buffalo. All you can eat wings in catering.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

"Directionless" Keith Lee


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So this, the 920-930 women's match spot and the main event. Well alrighty.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I don't get this booking. The guys you just put belts on lose the very next week?




.....


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I bet TK spent 15 minutes making this show. There is nothing going on. The matches are all random and there aren't any feuds.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I don't get this booking. The guys you just put belts on lose the very next week?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have always hated champion vs champion matches unless it really is some built up feud that has a good story. Just throwing it out there because the cocaine whispered it in your ear is dumb.


----------



## Hell No (9 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow theres really nothing interesting outside of the world title situation going on. So many matches no one gives a fuck about.


Yeah really boring show outside of the world title scene.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> I bet TK spent 15 minutes making this show. There is nothing going on. The matches are all random and there aren't any feuds.



It's the typical cycle after a AEW PPV. There's 3 months til the next one so it's just a bunch of random shit to fill the space til the next PPV build.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> I bet TK spent 15 minutes making this show. There is nothing going on. The matches are all random and there aren't any feuds.


10 mins snorting coke and 5 on the script.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow, that was something.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

How the fuck was that destroyer even possible


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ugh. Get the tag titles off these fucking losers.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nice bump from Shrekspeare I gotta admit.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Lucha Brothers' stock continues to plummet. Remember when they were big deals? Ha.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Get the belts on The Acclaimed.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Way to make your new trio Champs look important. Was Omega booking that? "Bury those fools so people know who the real Champs are TK."


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Caster doing a promo in the arena and not rapping feels weird.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

The Acclaimed are gonna be champs soon and I'm here for it.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Max Caster should be push to the moon. Guy is over as hell.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

More face vs face matches. Yay, lets split the crowd more.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This show is genuinely awful.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Way to make your new trio Champs look important. Was Omega booking that? "Bury those fools so people know who the real Champs are TK."


but then if Penta and Fenix win, the tag titles look weaker .Somebody had to lose


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why do they have Marvez doing all the interviews instead of the sexy ass chick? Wtf.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh FUCK OFF ORANGE CASSIDY.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol wtf? Orange knocking Pac out with one punch looked goofy as hell.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Pac really knocked the fuck down by OC?

Holy shit, Tony.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A glimpse of a heel Cassidy there.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I can't believe they had that little dweeb knock out Pac SMH


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

redban said:


> but then if Penta and Fenix win, the tag titles look weaker .Somebody had to lose



Which is why you don't book the FUCKIN MATCH. 

Or the Acclaimed could cause a DQ. But oh God can't do that.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Orange Cassidy with a real punch. Somebody squeezed out all his juice.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Why did PAC sell that shot in that way? He even kept his eyes open. looked like a dead person or something


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"Bump in the road" sounds like a good nickname for Adam Cole.

Really...they had Trashitty knock out PAC?!? They really are going to give the title to that geek huh?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I was happy when both Punk and Kenny returned last month for a reason. They are needed.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

PAC sold a punch(?) from the laziest wrestler like death lmao


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

People getting hit from off screen in the middle of a promo should be a recurring thing.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

KO'd from a jab from OC.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Eastwood said:


> Pac really knocked the fuck down by OC?
> 
> Holy shit, Tony.


What the fuck does he put in those pockets? sheesh.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Where

The

Fuck

Is

Wardlow


WtfIW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Wait, what? There's an episode with him? I thought he was new today? LOL


*He's from some outlaw Indy fed and someone sent Cornette the footage last week 😂

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570214882297139200*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Where
> 
> The
> 
> ...


Who??


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> I was happy when both Punk and Kenny returned last month for a reason. They are needed.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

One Shed said:


> Who??



He cuts that promo and of course isn't on the show next week.


I mean OF COURSE.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why do they have Marvez doing all the interviews instead of the sexy ass chick? Wtf.


Marvez was awful right from the start. Did he sign a 10-year contract or something


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Crowd is lifeless just like this episode.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


The way he sold it.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Geeee said:


> Marvez was awful right from the start. Did he sign a 10-year contract or something



I thought he was a Cody guy. Guess TK likes him too for some reason. I don't get it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Marvez was awful right from the start. Did he sign a 10-year contract or something


At this point the only explanation is he has pictures of Tony, a dog, and a bowl of cocaine.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dr. Britt Baker D.M.D. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Toni Storm and The Fallen Charisma Vacuum Athena


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Where
> 
> The
> 
> ...


They couldn't find time for him. It was imperative that Jay Lethal had a 15 minute TV match


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I thought he was a Cody guy. Guess TK likes him too for some reason. I don't get it.


Tony and Marvez are long time friends.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> Tony amd Marvez are long time friends.



That's a shame


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

My D is hard for DMD.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I thought he was a Cody guy. Guess TK likes him too for some reason. I don't get it.


He is very close with TK. There are footage of him and Khan watching some wrestling show at the audience.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

[


Victor Chaos said:


> Dr. Britt Baker D.M.D. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Toni Storm and The Fallen Charisma Vacuum Athena


Serena Deed is the best in-ring worker of the four


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I agree. So predictable. Can't wait for Sammy vs Jericho finals. Mentor vs student! A 2.0 in each corner. So many layers!





Geeee said:


> I agree. So predictable. Can't wait for Sammy vs Jericho finals. Mentor vs student! A 2.0 in each corner. So many layers!


Bahahahaha. Who in there right mind gives a flying frick about Sammy Guevara?? And there's no reason to put the fucking title on Jericho! I'm assuming Danielson takes this, no way in hell he's going to lose to Jericho again so soon.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Adapting said:


> My D is hard for DMD.



Again, prove it


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

She is wearing plastic wings??


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its sad theres not a single star in this womens division outside of Britt.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wish either Deeb or Hayter were champion.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Hayter should be the champ. Period.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That little kid in the front booing Toni Storm lol wtf.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Those wings are so shitty 🤣 Like a 7 year old's Halloween costume


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

One Shed said:


> She is wearing plastic wings??


No she just drank red Bull.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Nothing Finer said:


> Those wings are so shitty 🤣 Like a 7 year old's Halloween costume


Someone tell her Halloween is next month.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Adapting said:


> My D is hard for DMD.


My D is always hard.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> My D is always hard.


You might need the doctor to check that out.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> My D is always hard.


Must be awkward when only Alex Marvez is on the screen and someone else walks in the room.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Athena is just as boring as Ember Moon.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Yep. I’m just a few weeks away from giving up on the product. I feel the same way I did about WWE a few years ago. This shit is simply not entertaining.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

One Shed said:


> Must be awkward when only Alex Marvez is on the screen and someone else walks in the room.


Flaccid


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

redban said:


> [
> 
> 
> Serena Deed is the best in-ring worker of the four


True. She's so good she even made a match involving Riho watchable. Did a great job of carrying Riho to a good match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

At what point do these fans stop buying tickets to see shit shows like this? Theres like zero stars on it outside of the main event picture, all the undercard matches are shit.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Lee Moriarty is lucky for banging Julia Hart


Lee Johnson is with Julia last I heard.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Adapting said:


> You might need the doctor to check that out.


Or a prostitute


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

redban said:


> but then if Penta and Fenix win, the tag titles look weaker .Somebody had to lose


You could always NOT book champion vs champion matches


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

scshaastin said:


> Or a prostitute


Prostitute may have been the cause


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Athena is so rehearsed with every action she takes. Nothing looks organic


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> At what point do these fans stop buying tickets to see shit shows like this? Theres like zero stars on it outside of the main event picture, all the undercard matches are shit.


It has started. The arena is empty tonight.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> Athena is so rehearsed with every action she takes. Nothing looks organic


As mechanical as her fake wings.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Prostitute may have been the cause


Never forget to pay the tip


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

First second of this theme made me think they'd licensed Gangstas Paradise.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570216284478144513


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> No she just drank red Bull.


I thought VS wanted to recruit her as an Angel.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> At what point do these fans stop buying tickets to see shit shows like this? Theres like zero stars on it outside of the main event picture, all the undercard matches are shit.



Pretty sure they sold only like half the allotted tickets tonight.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

No Young Bucks..
No Kenny Omega.. 
And NO JAMIE HAYTER are good reasons not to watch. 

SCREW YOU CM PUNK! 👎🏻


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Seriously, why did Mox change to a much worse finisher? One of the top guys in the company should have something much more impactful.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

One Shed said:


> At this point the only explanation is he has pictures of Tony, a dog, and a bowl of cocaine.


All he needs is that pic of TK and Double C.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> I thought VS wanted to recruit her as an Angel.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fucking hell this may be the most bored I've ever been watching Dynamite.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Toni vs Serena should be a good match since that's the obvious direction.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh God they let ratings killer Deeb pin the champ lmao.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Champion pinned...okay


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, that was certainly something they chose to air.

Pin was hot though.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This is one of the worst Dynamites I have ever seen.

I am legit trying to keep my eyes open, I don't know if I can even make it another half hour.

This has just been terrible to watch.

Barely any reaction to Hayter coming out.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

IronMan8 said:


> Athena is so rehearsed with every action she takes. Nothing looks organic


actually Brit. Just this match alone, the way she rolled to the turnbuckle to set up Toni’s hip move was fake and choreographed

Britt has a great character.But in the ring, she doesn’t compare to the others


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Where
> 
> The
> 
> ...


Cuts that promo last week and then disappears again.

Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

DMD and Deeb were the faces there.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> Cuts that promo last week and then disappears again.
> 
> Fucking ridiculous.



Hey man Jay Lethal needs to job in a 15 min match you better love it


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The angle with Hayter was weird. I dunno if she's siding with Britt or turning on her


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Rankles75 said:


> Seriously, why did Mox change to a much worse finisher? One of the top guys in the company should have something much more impactful.


He used to have the finisher simular to Bayley's Rose Plant, that was Mox's best finisher!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Athena is just as boring as Ember Moon.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Well Rampage looks incredible…… 😂😂😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe/Woods is a nice matchup


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I really, really, really don't care about ROH.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Only bright side to that was DMDs gear seems to be getting smaller and smaller.



Mmm.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Trophies said:


> Champion pinned...okay


It wasn’t a clean pin. And it set up the matches with Toni vs Britt / Toni vs Deed, which should hold them long enough for Rosa to come back


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

redban said:


> actually Brit. Just this match alone, the way she rolled to the turnbuckle to set up Toni’s hip move was fake and choreographed
> 
> Britt has a great character.But in the ring, she doesn’t compare to the others


Bayley beats Britt if you open that forbidden door!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Punk killed AEW lmao


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well at least Danielson is actually in the main event this week.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They are really going to have Trashitty beat PAC...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I mean is Miro like...does he exist? Like...seriously..is he even a full time pro wrestler anymore? I'm seriously asking.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Only bright side to that was DMDs gear seems to be getting smaller and smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm.


Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Punk killed AEW lmao


Triple H's inside man.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Punk killed AEW lmao


Unfortunately yes.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Whoanma said:


> Athena is just as boring as Ember Moon.


True.

NXT Ember Moon, main roster Ember Moon, and Athena are the same. Bland no character no personality baby face with no charisma. The name change is the only difference between WWE and AEW.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I mean is Miro like...does he exist? Like...seriously..is he even a full time pro wrestler anymore? I'm seriously asking.


Who? Stop just inventing people. Just like that Ward guy, he is just a figment of your imagination.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LET'S GO DRAGON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Hayter's actions tonight make no sense. She came out because Tony wanted her on the show basically. It was the typical bad women's match and segment on AEW tbh.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

One Shed said:


> Who? Stop just inventing people. Just like that Ward guy, he is just a figment of your imagination.



I guess if you don't wanna be the 4th guy in a stable it's pretty hard to get on TV in this company.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A shame they couldn't run back Kenny vs Danielson one year later. One of AEW's best matches and set up a rematch that has yet to happen. Punk vs Jericho or MJF was probably the original plan.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I think this is one of the worst dynamite i have seen. Random matches, bad booking decisions (we had 2 champions pinned today), mediocre promos and a lifeless show.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I am drinking in The Gift of Jericock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KICK HIS FUCKING HEAD IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Turning red at these grown men singing this song lmao


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Eastwood said:


> This is one of the worst Dynamites I have ever seen.
> 
> I am legit trying to keep my eyes open, I don't know if I can even make it another half hour.
> 
> ...


It's the slowest feeling Dynamite of the year to me (so far)

The most disappointing/off-putting Dynamite of the year was the episode where they introduced the All Atlantic Title. Tonight's episode hasn't been bad, it just hasn't been interesting. It's strange because last week TK said AEW would be at their very best over these next couple of weeks. Hard to explain.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> I am drinking in The Gift of Jericock


   \


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> KICK HIS FUCKING HEAD IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

AEW crowds may be the largest gathering of ugly people in the world,


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho is gonna have to take another swig from the fountain of youth if Kenny and Punk aren't coming back any time soon. Three years later and they're back to leaning heavily on Mox and Jericho.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Your next AEW World Champ!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Turning red at these grown men singing this song lmao


?
It is a great song


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

It's gonna be Daniel vs Mox next week.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

They are pushing Bryan ffs! This is that same guy that was humping Otis on Smackdown 😂


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

I don't have any interest in watching Jericho wrestle in 2022. But Bryan can probably get a good match out of him.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I understand Mox sorta deserves another shot at the belt after that mess, But Bryan and Jericho should have been the finals for the belt and not mox.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Make him tap!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It kinda makes sense for Jericho to go over in this one, so there's a heel/face finals. Should've done the Danielson W at the ppv


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why would Regal not want Mox vs. Danielson? His stable is literally guaranteed to have a world champ in this scenario.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Having Bryan run through Hangman, Jericho, Moxley in a tournament isn’t giving his reign much chance. He could have feuded with some of them in his reign 

There’s a feud with MJF if he wins. But after MJF, what then? can Bryan feud with Hangman, Jericho, and Moxley after he just beat them successively on Dynamite to be champion


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Guys they should probably feature more:

Miro
Wardlow
House of Black (mostly Malakai)
Darby Allin


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Geeee said:


> It kinda makes sense for Jericho to go over in this one, so there's a heel/face finals. Should've done the Danielson W at the ppv


I get the sense they called an audible after the Punk drama. They need a top face to do the angles that Punk was supposed to be doing right now. Bryan could work as a substitute


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So is JR officially relegated to Rampage now? This seems like a match he'd wanna call.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Trophies said:


> Guys they should probably feature more:
> 
> Miro
> Wardlow
> ...


Thought Malakai was released?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan better win clean, preferably by submission.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Maya Yukihi is in attendance and not booked!? Hopefully they're bringing her in as she's one of the best freelance women out there.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


This is a Joshi I'm not familiar with. Is she good?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

lol that pic is before dynamite


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Trophies said:


> Guys they should probably feature more:
> 
> Miro
> Wardlow
> ...


Cant blame Malakai for asking for his release!


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh well, maybe next week's show will be better.

I'm bored

There's been 2-3 poor episodes this year, but at least they were hectic with lots happening. Tonight's episode is the first time this year that I'd describe an AEW Dynamite as boring. Almost entirely random matches for the sake of matches.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

IronMan8 said:


> It's the slowest feeling Dynamite of the year to me (so far)
> 
> The most disappointing/off-putting Dynamite of the year was the episode where they introduced the All Atlantic Title. Tonight's episode hasn't been bad, it just hasn't been interesting. It's strange because last week TK said AEW would be at their very best over these next couple of weeks. Hard to explain.


I seriously hope he doesn’t actually believe this is AEW even remotely at it’s best or we are in trouble.

I am usually not this bored at all, but, this episode has successfully made me the least interested in anything that’s been going on.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Geeee said:


> This is a Joshi I'm not familiar with. Is she good?


yes


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

IronMan8 said:


> It's the slowest feeling Dynamite of the year to me (so far)
> 
> The most disappointing/off-putting Dynamite of the year was the episode where they introduced the All Atlantic Title. Tonight's episode hasn't been bad, it just hasn't been interesting. It's strange because last week TK said AEW would be at their very best over these next couple of weeks. Hard to explain.


Well he's not going to say "Guys, the shows over the next couple of weeks are going to suck", is he? 

At least two storylines they were clearly planning on doing long term have been cancelled due to recently emergent factors beyond their control (Punk/MJF, Christian/Jungle Boy), Adam Cole's not there, Kenny Omega isn't there, the Young Bucks aren't there, the other singles stars have been pushed into a tournament that was totally unplanned yet still feels predictable.

Anyone who believed they were going to be at their best probably still believes in Santa.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Maya Yukihi is in attendance and not booked!? Hopefully they're bringing her in as she's one of the best freelance women out there.


well they brought in some pizza looking cunt so they most likely will.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho is turning 52 soon and still working his ass off for the company in a trying time. Man deserves major respect.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So is JR officially relegated to Rampage now? This seems like a match he'd wanna call.


"WWE Dynamite" 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cattle Mutilation


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm so tired of this elbow spot lmao. They look so fuckin fake and stupid.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Who is that? It looks like JDFromNY and hes sitting there shouting "BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUCE!🤪" 😂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

These elbows from Jericho looked so bad. Danielson really didn’t help there


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is better than their PPV match.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This is a good match but this match nor this crowd have earned a fight forever chant


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Who is that? It looks like JDFromNY and hes sitting there shouting "BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUCE!🤪" 😂


There's no way that's him, if it was him then he'd have a sign saying "women don't deserve to be in the ring"


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Shoe comes off means the Young Bucks lose?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

No Hangman tonight. Nothing advertised for him on Rampage. Is he in the doghouse


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Supermox now Superbryan!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I thought that was legit, then Jericho grabbed it.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> "WWE Dynamite" 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I thought that was legit, then Jericho grabbed it.


If it was, then the company is officially cursed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan rules at selling


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Nothing Finer said:


> Well he's not going to say "Guys, the shows over the next couple of weeks are going to suck", is he?
> 
> At least two storylines they were clearly planning on doing long term have been cancelled due to recently emergent factors beyond their control (Punk/MJF, Christian/Jungle Boy), Adam Cole's not there, Kenny Omega isn't there, the Young Bucks aren't there, the other singles stars have been pushed into a tournament that was totally unplanned yet still feels predictable.
> 
> Anyone who believed they were going to be at their best probably still believes in Santa.


Obviously he’s not gonna say that lol but at least stop overhyping shit. Tony is so bad for making us believe great things are going to happen and then it ends up being mediocre or straight trash most of the time lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

redban said:


> No Hangman tonight. Nothing advertised for him on Rampage. Is he in the doghouse


apparently he abused some homeless looking guy


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DrEagles said:


>


"The WWE champion Kenny Omega" 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Less Hangman the better.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

.bryan will win via rollup


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is pretty great. It has an added layer and drama that their All Out match really lacked.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Eastwood said:


> Obviously he’s not gonna say that lol but at least stop overhyping shit. Tony is so bad for making us believe great things are going to happen and then it ends up being mediocre or straight trash most of the time lol


At some point you have to blame yourself for believing it when he tells you it's going to be great.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Bryan rules at everything


Fixed for accuracy


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

'CM Punk Owns The Bucks' sign. Someone's getting kicked out.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> If it was, then the company is officially cursed.


Vince would of loved Danhausen tbh! Because Vince likes goofy clowns like that 😂


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HELL YEA


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

3venflow said:


> This is pretty great. It has an added layer and drama that their All Out match really lacked.


yeah who knew selling moves would actually work


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That's 3 out of 4 of Danielson's AEW defeats avenged. Next week is the fourth.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good match to end a bleh show.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Jericho loses by submission again, not too long after he tapped to
moxley


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh i wonder whos going to win the belt in Newyork hmmmm


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Danielson better not lose to that fuckin plumber.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Clean tap. Exactly what I wanted.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

AWA world champion !!!! lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> 'CM Punk Owns The Bucks' sign. Someone's getting kicked out.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

What did that cm punk sign say ?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

CM Punk owns the Bucks right in the middle of the screen 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Dude that sign right in the middle of the staredown LOL OUCH...CRINGEY


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

AWA? Danielson vs Bockwinkel


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

AWA belt is back baby

So tired of aew being flooded with ex wwe guys not pushing the product forward.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Lol at that massive CM Punk Owns the Bucks sign right in the middle. Guy shat it when he saw himself on the TV.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chris Jericho vs Bryan Danielson II ruled SO fucking hard here 👏 👏


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Called it!*


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

I think MJF is walking away next week with the title


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Did that graphic list Mox as a three time AEW champion? Spoiler? Hopefully not.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh, just three time overall world champ.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Araragi said:


> AWA? Danielson vs Bockwinkel


Bockwinkel loved danielson and advocated he win that APW oturnament back in 2001.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> That's 3 out of 4 of Danielson's AEW defeats avenged. Next week is the fourth.


MJF mostly only talked about Mox. I suppose he could cost Mox and start a non-title feud


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

One Shed said:


> Did that graphic list Mox as a three time AEW champion? Spoiler? Hopefully not.


TThey are counting his WWE reign. It's why bryan is listed as 6, 5 wwe 1 roh.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> TThey are counting his WWE reign. It's why bryan is listed as 6, 5 wwe 1 roh.


GCW in the mud


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> GCW in the mud


It would be a new low if they actually counted the Garbage Can Wanking belt for anything.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox vs Jericho and Danielson vs Jericho were GREAT TV main events. Now we need Mox vs Danielson next week to be the same. I can't see it disappointing.



Geeee said:


> MJF mostly only talked about Mox. I suppose he could cost Mox and start a non-title feud


Yeah, although it could have been a red herring. Danielson does have an injury excuse now, but this unofficial redemption arc would be completed if he beats Mox (do AEW even realize he's avenging his defeats one after another or is it all a big coincidence?).

They could send Mox for his vacation by having MJF and Team Stokely hospitalize him, but I wonder if they can afford to lose Mox right now. Danielson is great but Mox is a company ICON and they'd be without him, Punk and Kenny.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> At some point you have to blame yourself for believing it when he tells you it's going to be great.


Absolutely.

I think some people still just hold on to hope that it really will deliver. The backstage bullshit got more attention than anything on the shows. Even after all the time MJF has been gone, and I’m a fan, his return has just felt meh. There’s not much here to keep people hanging in.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Called it!*
> View attachment 133359


Literally the only person on earth who saw it coming!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Mox vs Jericho and Danielson vs Jericho were GREAT TV main events. Now we need Mox vs Danielson next week to be the same. I can't see it disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danielson has to win. They need to put it on someone who can stabilize the belt for the next 6 months and put on classics. Then he drops it to MJF.

Or MJF cashes in after Danielson wins and leaves Grandslam with the belt.


Either of those are acceptable.


The plumber walking out with the belt again is not.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570228948398706690


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Not the best show this week. Everything comes off flat, lifeless, and sluggish. NY crowds are a lot better than this. Grand Slam will do a bad rating up against premiere week on network. Show simply died when MJF gave the mic to Stokley. Mox vs Danielson II needs a real buildup to maximum it's drawing power. Steve Woltz, Tyson Smith, and The Massie brothers screwed things up in this promotion by opening this can of worms on live TV and planting fake stories to the dirtsheets about the biggest star in the company. Did they think he wasn't going to blow a gasket over this type of slander committed against him over the guy that sued him for a million bucks? Injured or not, it feels like a black cloud is hanging over things since those four were upset they had one less mascot to hang out with backstage. All over a expendable deadweight jobber getting treated like a expendable deadweight jobber by a boss that lost all interest in him long long before Punk signed with AEW.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Oh FUCK OFF ORANGE CASSIDY.


Nah, Orange Cassidy is awesome to watch


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jay Trotter said:


> Not the best show this week. Everything just comes off flat, lifeless, and sluggish. Grand Slam will do a bad rating up against premiere week on network. Showed simply died when MJF gave the mic to Stokley. Mox vs Danielson II needs a real buildup to maximum it's drawing power. Stevie Woltz, Tyson Smith, and The Massie brothers screwed things up in this promotion by opening this can of worms on live TV and planting fake stories to the sheets about the biggest star in the company. Did they think he wasn't going to blow a gasket over this type of slander committed against him over the guy that sued him for a million bucks? Injured or not, it feels like a black cloud is hanging over things since those four were upset they had one less mascot to hang out with backstage. All over a expendable deadweight jobber getting treated like a expendable deadweight jobber by a boss that lost all interest in him long long before Punk signed with AEW.





Today I learned that Hangmans real name is Stevie Woltz.



What a day.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

DrEagles said:


> I think MJF is walking away next week with the title


I was thinking Max is going to make it a Triple Threat but if Danielson is really injured, now you got to do it.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Nice crowd AEW 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570228948398706690


That pizza fucker is hilarious, not gonna lie. I laughed at the geek. Fuck it, just put him vs OC vs Danhausen in a triple main event at their next ppv.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570213998360137730


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> View attachment 133362
> 
> 
> Nice crowd AEW 🤣🤣🤣🤣


hard cam side


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

the_hound said:


> hard cam side



So lol, only one section is reserved to be empty for the hard cam, no excuse for the rest.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So lol, only one section is reserved to be empty for the hard cam, no excuse for the rest.


both sides and side facing entrance way are hard cams


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So lol, only one section is reserved to be empty for the hard cam, no excuse for the rest.


This is no different than your typical WWE show. Last Raw I went to only had 1/3 of the arena filled up, if even that


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

the_hound said:


> both sides and side facing entrance way are hard cams



Dude they only sold half the allotted tickets lol. Spin it how you want.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DrEagles said:


> This is no different than your typical WWE show. Last Raw I went to only had 1/3 of the arena filled up, if even that


Didn't say it wasnt


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Its sad theres not a single star in this womens division outside of Britt.


Jade? 

D.M.D. and Jade are the only over acts in the division.

It may not be a good match, but D.M.D. vs Jade is the only big match this women's division can make.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570213998360137730


We are doomed.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Dude they only sold half the allotted tickets lol. Spin it how you want.


it was a dark taping


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

One Shed said:


> We are doomed.


him getting geeked out while spinning that fake crust is kinda funny


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

No Wardlow was disappointing especially after his promo last week. And is he really not going to have a match on the Grand Slam Dynamite show?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

CovidFan said:


> No Wardlow was disappointing especially after his promo last week. And is he really not going to have a match on the Grand Slam Dynamite show?



Gotta get Orange Cassidy on there bruv


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> him getting geeked out while spinning that fake crust is kinda funny


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

hey tk....no one gives 2 shits about stokleys stable. dont waste another second of dynamite on that lame shit....give that time to acts like miro, darby, hobbs, starks, wardlow etc. TK is the biggest fucking indy mark on the planet...and we the viewers have to waste our time on bullshit like dork order and stokleys stable. Enough with that shit already.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570259597314736129


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Was that the pizza wrestler cornette recently talked about? Is tony out of his mind? How stupid do you have to be to put that Vitamin D deficient looking geek on tv? At least we will get a good rant from cornette, his BP is definitely going sky high 😂


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Predictable was the theme tonight

Sammy vs Mox sucked. And it wasn't moxes fault. 

Mjfs promo was great as was stokelys. Also I dig the firms theme.

Jungle Boy vs Lethal was fine but again Lethal has been made into such a geek I knew he had no chance. 

Hobbs starks stuff was decent 

Tag title match was meh. I knew the bros were losing. 

Ego murking pizza geek was funny. God help Tony if he decides to make him elite 

Women existed 

The main event even though it was Predictable was chefs kiss 

Bang average show


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Very average show. MJF promo was good, Stokely promo should have been a tad bit shorter.

I'm glad Bryan won the match and is in the finals. Really rooting for Bryan to win the title next week. He may not want it but AEW title could use someone like him right now.

Although all signs point towards MJF vs Mox program for the world title so.. Mox is probably winning.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Bog average show. Tired of all the predictable matches. Tired of all the weekly main event rematches. Tired of seeing guys like Stokley and his thrown-together jobber stable get so much time on the show. This shit is really starting to bore me.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Eastwood said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> I think some people still just hold on to hope that it really will deliver. The backstage bullshit got more attention than anything on the shows. Even after all the time MJF has been gone, and I’m a fan, his return has just felt meh. There’s not much here to keep people hanging in.


I did not watch one second of it tonight, and I don’t plan to. TK showed his hand to me in that media scrum. Best thing all involved can do is apologize to Hunter and hope there is a spot for them, because Tony has now proven that he isn’t going to stand for any of his locker room if/when his current crush decides they aren’t worthy.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

mox looks bloated and red again. he really needs that 6 week "vacation" like tomorrow.


----------



## Capitaino1981 (4 mo ago)

Other than the Stokley stuff, I thought it was a pretty good show:

***Mox/Sammy was good. Didn’t like the Tay/Anna interference. They are annoying and Sammy doesn’t need them to play the heel in the match to get near falls. It’s go away heat, same go away heat Cody/Brandi had.

*****MJF was great as always. Crowd still really wants to cheer him so he’s def lost his heel heat but instead of going for the cheap heat (insult crowd) he should play into being a tweener. I’m honestly shocked he didn’t reference at all the backstage situation. If he’s going to be a shooting tweener, have him go all out.

*Stokley’s promo was just boring, too long, and Stokley himself is an uncharismatic geek. Morrisey has some potential. Ethan Page is great, and so I wonder what TK is thinking sticking Page in a group when he is over on his own? Stokley talking for Page, who is way better on the mic than he is is insulting to the audience and senseless. The Gunns/Moriarty don’t have it. So I don’t think this group is going anywhere and I feel bad for Page since he’s the only talent in it.

**Hobbs quick squash. Meh. Still feuding with Starks? Meh. Hobbs has an awesome look but crowd isn’t into him. Hobbs is a guy that should go to WWE and see if their audience would like him more. Don’t think it’s gonna work in AEW.

**- JungleBoy/Lethal. Didn’t feel any heat here. Just two good but bland workers having a match. Lethal is what he is. But JB really needs to get an edge to him if he wants to get above where he’s at.

***- SwerveinourGlory/LuchaBros- some cool spots. Great job to sell the near fall when the outcome of the match was obvious. Crowd really isn’t into Swerve. I just don’t think there’s many hip hop heads that also are into wrestling, and that’s Swerve’s whole demeanor/gimmick. Some things don’t work and this doesn’t. It’s be like having a PGA gimmick. The people watching golf aren’t watching wrestling. Swerve could go back to WWE and rejoin Hit Row. May be more over there. Isn’t in AEW. Keith Lee I hope they keep. The spots he does at his size are worth the price of admission.

**- Ladies tag. Nothing to say on this one. Athena sucks. Her “wings” look so dumb. Deeb is boring/no character. Storm is ok. Britt is a good character but since taking the mic away from her she’s a bore too. It’s “can miss” tv

FIVE STARS- Jericho/Danielson. Phenomenal match from 2 GOATS. Nothing more to say.

Overall I’d give it a 6.5/10.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

That Stokely promo, I mean what were they thinking? Absolute stinker.

For me personally, AEWs run is formally over. Last nights show felt like a chore to watch.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Tobiyama said:


> Hayter's actions tonight make no sense. She came out because Tony wanted her on the show basically. It was the typical bad women's match and segment on AEW tbh.


💯 this was stupid piss poor booking again. Hayter hitting Storm with the chair? Fine. She should've hit Baker too right after. Tony Khan took the hottest thing in the women's division, the drama between Baker/Hayter and put it in the fucking freezer tonight. It's no wonder no one gives a shit about the division. Who cares what happens next, a total waste after a 1+ year build. At least Roxanne Perez wasn't on?  🤣


As for the men's garbage, at least there was no Punk or Elite comedy acrobats tonight. Moxley vs Bryan is the correct world title match for right now. No need for Guevara or Jeritol in the main event.

What's TK going to do? Stick the belt on Mox for a month or 2 and drop it to MJF? Or give Daniel Bryan a lengthy title run? It's looking like Mox/MJF so far.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So lol, only one section is reserved to be empty for the hard cam, no excuse for the rest.


You don't even need to block off an entire section for the hard cam. You only need a portion of a section. 

People who use "hard cam side" as some sort of excuse for there being several empty sections of seats are ridiculous.










You can seat people in the hard cam section if you can move enough tickets to fill seats.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

This show looked like a indies show not a mainstream wrestling show. Pretty poor stuff!


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

I reached the point with AEW that I don't care to watch the product. Sad days.

But maybe it's just the post deflation period of waiting for the big returns of Punk, Omega, Larry, and them all being instantly booted from the show.


----------



## CM Dunk05 (Apr 12, 2016)

Boring show with a flat crowd.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Where is Miro? Why is he MIA, yet again?

I’m getting so tired of there being no continuity with the AEW product. It really does seem the only time a good show occurs is when heading towards a PPV.

Really concerned about the product.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> You don't even need to block off an entire section for the hard cam. You only need a portion of a section.
> 
> People who use "hard cam side" as some sort of excuse for there being several empty sections of seats are ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Is that Stone Cold? I wonder why the arena was full lol.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

there was some good last night — the MJF segment/promo. Moxley and Sammy had a good match with a nice false finish. 

Hobbs/Starks segment was cool, but it needed a little more oomph to it. But a good little segment nonetheless. 


The Stokely segment was awful and went far too long. Morrisey looked like he really didn’t care to be there and I don’t blame him. You bring this guy in that looks like that and immediately mitigate him. Just a boring, nonsensical, convoluted segment. A bad idea all around. Feel bad for all these guys (except maybe Moriarty who may just be happy for the tv time).

Bryan going over Jericho was the way to go, and I’m looking forward to next weeks match. 

Jungle Boy vs Lethal was an okay tv match, but went too long (not sure what the time was but it felt a little long). Trying to make JB look strong after the PPV stuff — alright. Lethal tapping? Idk though.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Capitaino1981 said:


> . I just don’t think there’s many hip hop heads that also are into wrestling, and that’s Swerve’s whole demeanor/gimmick.


Hip hop has wrestling in its DNA. There are a ton of wrestling references in hip hop music. I think you’d be surprised about how many hiphopheads are into wrestling.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I barely paid attention last night. MJF had good a promo though. The fans are eventually going to force MJF to turn babyface.

But that is then. For now there's almost nothing on this show that makes me want to watch anymore. If Moxley wins at Grand Slam next week I'm gone until MJF wins.

And some of the stuff I did manage to see - Orange Cassidy, the ima Luigi guy, etc., was cringe.


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 20, 2020)

that was rough


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

MJF is carrying this show. 

TK should give him a blank cheque before the full 2 hrs is a waste of time.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

otbr87 said:


> 💯 this was stupid piss poor booking again. Hayter hitting Storm with the chair? Fine. She should've hit Baker too right after. Tony Khan took the hottest thing in the women's division, the drama between Baker/Hayter and put it in the fucking freezer tonight. It's no wonder no one gives a shit about the division. Who cares what happens next, a total waste after a 1+ year build. At least Roxanne Perez wasn't on?  🤣


You really couldn't grasp that she was sending a message to Britt and Storm that she wants that title?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MEMS said:


> You really couldn't grasp that she was sending a message to Britt and Storm that she wants that title?


I think what happened is Jamie's "stooge" contract had a quota for number of times she hit Britt's opponent with a chair and she had one left to fulfill her deal


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

In Tony's defense, creative plans have been completely butchered by events and he's probably never had to deal with a situation as sudden and jarring as this before. He's lost two of his top acts in Punk and Omega, one of his star tag teams in the Bucks, he's had to sideline the company's top midcard feud due to Christian getting surgery, and Cole/Kyle have had longer layoffs than planned or they would probably would have kept Fish for longer and done Elite vs. UE for the trios belts.

After Grand Slam, he needs to draw up a bunch of new feuds. Danielson (if he wins) vs. MJF with Max indecisive about when to take his title shot and letting other challengers weaken Danielson in the meantime.

Hopefully The Elite can return soon as they bring energy, especially Kenny. I think hardcore fans want that familiarity of guys who were there from the beginning too. Ditto Darby Allin. People on here hate Orange Cassidy, but he brings that feel too and fans love him.

Jungle Boy vs. Luchasaurus (w/ Christian in a sling) seems like a no-brainer feud.

Also get some of the big boys who bring a certain presence on Dynamite more and add balance to all the quicker wrestlers: Miro, Joe, Archer, Wardlow

The standard of wrestling on Dynamite last night was very good, but the pacing/flow was meh and there was no buzz. Grand Slam can serve as a great reset hopefully.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Shite show and product is so average atm and booking and lack of creativity. Not really hyped for next week either tbh.

TK clearly knows best after all so keep it up


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Back when AEW was actually fun:


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> That Stokely promo, I mean what were they thinking? Absolute stinker.
> 
> For me personally, AEWs run is formally over. Last nights show felt like a chore to watch.


Yep. I felt it last week and chose not to even turn it on this week. My desire to watch was already lingering from the WWE-format and style they adopted the minute Omega left in November 2021, and last week all but confirmed it.

This company is done. It may stay open on Shad’s money, but it is dead. It is officially no longer an alternative with the way Punk was allowed to act on star power alone, and it had not felt like an alternative for nearly a year.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> Is that Stone Cold? I wonder why the arena was full lol.


Probably was. 

It's just great proof for all the "hard cam side" people that moving tickets is moving tickets.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I felt last night's show was forgettable. I guess with the sudden departures of Punk & Elite, they had to basically hit the reset button on the main event angles, which means their top stories lack momentum. MJF vs Punk was a hot angle because of their history.. MJF + Moxley (or MJF + Bryan) is a totally cold angle, even with MJF's great promo last night. Again -- the best way I can describe it is to say that AEW basically had to hit the reset button and started from scratch.

Bryan had also been losing so much, yet Now they're suddenly rocketing him to the moon because they need him to fill Punk's babyface role in the title scene: the suddenness of his push just makes his wins seem somewhat awkward

I don't know why they're continuing Hobbs vs Starks. Hobbs won dominantly. Starks can regain his credibility whenever they let him cut a promo on the mic. Starks and Hobbs can move on

The woman's title match was good, but there is a lack of heat. I also don't know what to make of the Hayter interaction. I wish Thunder Rosa were still there to continue the Rosa vs Storm angle they had going

Jungle Boy vs Jay Lethal got way too much time for a random, no-build, throwaway match on TV


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> Back when AEW was actually fun:


Amazing how much better it was than now, despite, and probably because of a much thinner roster.

There was way less overall talent than they have now, but things were a lot more focused and concise. Then everything just got overloaded and here we are.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Probably was.
> 
> It's just great proof for all the "hard cam side" people that moving tickets is moving tickets.


Yeah well WWE and AEW both have days like that.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> Yeah well WWE and AEW both have days like that.


Never said that they didn't. All I said was that "hard cam side" isn't a valid excuse for having several sections of seats tarped off, it doesn't matter what company is putting on the show, it's an indication that they couldn't move tickets.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Been having a hard time getting through this Dynamite. Not a bad episode or anything, but idk. After all this drama and losing the Elite and Punk I feel like I'm just becoming more disinterested :/


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Watched the highlights and I just saw penta do a detroyer on lee, crazy bastard I love penta.

I’m happy that danielson won and even better making jericho tap out but MJF is focusing too much in moxley so it gives me the impression that moxley is going to win the title.


----------

